# Please take a moment to remember Moose.



## mainegirl (May 2, 2005)

What a beautiful tribute...he had a great life and knew love from you. 
Beth, moose and angel


----------



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

I'm so sorry, life can just be too cruel sometimes
What a gorgeous boy.
I hope that you are trying to remember that Moose has just gone to the magical place from where he came, still watching over you as he has always done and wishing you great comfort and peace.


----------



## Shellbug (Nov 14, 2013)

You gave Moose the most beautiful life. I'm so sorry for your loss. It leaves such an empty feeling 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## HeathJenn (Sep 3, 2012)

What a great tribute to your boy.. I am so very sorry for your loss. I can see that your gave him a wonderful life and he was a beautiful dog.


----------



## Medster (May 19, 2013)

Very sorry for the loss of Moose. He left you wonderful memories that will be with you forever.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

I am so sorry for your loss of Moose. RIP, handsome boy!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

What a beautiful tribute to a special boy. He will always be remembered.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Beautiful tribute to your precious boy.

I'm so sorry for your loss, he was a beautiful and very special boy.


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

The tribute to Moose is beautiful. Thank you for sharing his life with us. Take care and cherish your memories.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Moose*

Moose's tribute is one of the most beautiful I've ever seen.
I've added him to the 2013 Golden Ret. Rainbow Bridge List.
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...-goldens-passed-2013-list-24.html#post3812385
I know my Smooch and Snobear have welcomed him!!


----------



## mell4now (Dec 8, 2013)

Thank you all for viewing his video  he absolutely loved everyone he met. I really really appreciate all the support :--heart::--heart:and am saddened to hear about all your precious babies passings as well.


----------



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

What a wonderful tribute to Moose, thank you for sharing. I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

What a beautiful tribute to your Moose. I am sorry for your loss of this beautiful boy.

Sleep softly Moose, you were well loved during your short stay here.


----------



## Tricia (Jul 30, 2013)

What a beautiful tribute. Thank you for sharing it. Wonderful memories.


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

A beautiful, heartfelt tribute to your precious Moose. Thank you for sharing his life with us.


----------



## valibin (Jun 28, 2013)

Such a beautiful tribute to Moose. He had an absolutely beautiful life with you and your family. He was loved and I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Gingerkidsmom (Jan 1, 2013)

I am sorry for you loss. I am writing thru my tears after watching your tribute to Moose. I could feel your love for your special boy. I hope time will heal your heart, and maybe one day a new golden will help you love again as deeply as you loved Moose.


----------



## bonacker (Jun 30, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss. Moose was beautiful and your tribute brought out what a loving and happy boy he was. Thank you for sharing and for giving him the life he deserved.


----------



## Roushbabe (Feb 20, 2011)

What a beautiful video, I couldn't hold back my tears at the end. It's so touching how you took care of him and so sad that he left you so early. It's so hard to lose a loved one, i'm so sorry for your loss. <3


----------

